# First Road Bike - Orbea Mitis



## orion26.2 (Aug 13, 2009)

the bike's owner and I verbally agreed on $700 for his 2006 Orbea Mitis. It is a one owner bike, ridden twice, less than 50 miles. Set-up is:


Frame: 7000 aluminum/carbon stays
Fork: Zeus AC Carbon T700
Shimano 105 gruppo
Shimano 105 53/39 crankset
9 speed 12-23 cassette
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink
Brakeset: Zeus Pro brakes, Shimano 105 levers
Handlebar: ITM Road Racing
Handlebar Stem: ITM Road Racing
Kalloy Carbon seatpost
Saddle: Selle Italia Filante
Wheels: Mavic Cosmos
Hubs: Mavic
Tires: Michelin 700 x 23

The bike looks brand new - not a scratch. It has the Maia paint scheme. I was originally concerned about the bottom bracket, but two LBS told me that it is very solid bracket, and that several racers use it. One of the LBS techs said that he uses the same bracket. Price is $700. Does it sound worth the money?


----------

